# What is in a knife kit?



## josephreese (Jan 3, 2002)

I assume a chef's/cook's knife is one knife in the beginner's kit. Perhaps a paring knife is another? I really don't know. Care to share the answer?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Chef's knife, (french)
Slicer or Serrated
Boning knife
paring knife
Steel,
At least that's what it was when I started out. I've added a couple of more knifes to my set though, I have two french knives ( 8" & 10"), a serrated, a boning knife, a steak knife, utility, a paring knife (actually i have a few of these) and a steel, I also have a carving fork and knife set.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

If you get a knife kit from a school, they put in it what they think the school curriculum requires. There will definitely be a chef's knife, a parer, possibly a boning knife and possibly a bird's beak.

Knife kits purchased from catalogues are as extensive or bare bones as you can afford. A top of the line knife kit may include all the basics plus the _garde manger_ tools.


----------



## davidpatrick (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi there,

I am a new culinary student and I have the school issued kit sitting right here next to me. Here is what is in it:

8" Chef knife
Serrated Knife
Filet Knife
Boning Knife
Paring Knife
Cake Spreader
Meat fork
Stone & Set
Thermometer
Tongs
Wooden spoon
Whisk
Rubber spatula
Peeler
Melon baller
measuring spoons

that's the kit!

....David:bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

That is some kit, David! But no STEEL?? How curious!


----------



## cabal (Oct 28, 2001)

In my school, they dont issue you a steel either, but instead they ask you to grab one between a few classmates to share.


----------



## davidpatrick (Nov 26, 2001)

I said "stone & set" in my list - I should have wrote "stone & steel" - it's in there! 

...David


----------

